# Need a cage mate for neutered male



## pcollins29 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello all. I live in Mandan, North Dakota. I own a sweet little male rat named Duncan. He recently was ingaged in a fight with his cagemate, and had to be neutered as a result of his injury. Well, the cage mate actually did most of the job, the Vet had to finish it. 

As a result of his surgery, I don't dare put him with another male. So he lives alone and has become quite lonesome. He needs a cagemate and I am unable to find a breeder anywhere remotely close to me, that can provide me with a female or two. Our local petsmart, has a "male only" policy and the other petstore houses males and females together, they are not handled at all, and are very wild and sickly. I would very much like to provide a home for one or two females, and a friend for my current rat. Is there a reputable breeder in the North Dakota/South Dakota area that I could try. There was a breeder near the Pierre area in SD, but all I can remember of her name is "Star" and thats not getting me anywhere. Thanks for any help provided


----------



## pcollins29 (Aug 16, 2008)

I found the Breeder i was searching for finally. going to give her a call to see what I can do
thanx


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You had two males together and they are now separated? Is that correct? 

How old are they? 

Have you considered neutering the other male in an attempt to stop the aggression issues? Neutering does work in most cases.


----------



## pcollins29 (Aug 16, 2008)

The ordeal with Duncan scared me so bad, I don't think I can do that again. at least not so soon. I've been thinking about it. there is such a large price tag for elective neutering. My vet only charged me a small amount in Duncan's case because it was an emergency situation. I still have Oreo, the naughty rat, he is alone in his cage for the time being, I still try to love him up, as I do Duncan. Even if I do get him neutered, i don't think i could ever trust him in the same cage with duncan. Lets just say i got a full course class on male rat reproductive anatomy. just surprised me how quickly they turn once they reach maturity. I know it always doesnt turn out like that. This was a good lesson for me.


----------

